# Everyone around me is getting pregnant ! How do you cope !



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

hi ladies

I just wondered if anyone else is having a similiar thing to me as in most of my friends are all pregnant currently or starting on their second child now... last year I thought was bad.. but now I am hit with me.. I barely feel that I have any friends I can meet up with now as I just can't face it.. I am happy for them and I've tried to share in their lives by playing with their toddler etc... and ask things about their pregnancy but it just kills me...  and I feel I have to take a step back for my own sanity... 

Does anyone or should I say are you at that age where all your friends are having kids.. and so easily at that !

It would be nice to chat  ! xx


----------



## Nic1512 (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I didn't want to read and not reply to you as you seem to be having a really tough time. I have been in your exact situation and can empathise with how difficult and upsetting it is. I was always torn by being feeling incredibly envious and feeling glad the friend/ family member wasn't having the same infertility experience as we were. 

We have come out the other side as we have been lucky enough to now have our family and everyone around us seems to have stopped getting pregnant. In all honesty my pregnancy envy didn't end until we had achieve our dream of a family after adopting our daughter. As soon as I met her I was no longer bothered at all about becoming pregnant. Strangely enough we then conceived naturally and we are lucky to have two beautiful daughters. 

You really don't know what is around the corner but one thing is certain you must look after yourself. If you need space from pregnant people just take it, you don't owe anyone an explanation. Infertility is the hardest thing I have ever faced and only us that have experience pd it truly understand. I wish you all the luck in the world in your journey for a family xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Nic

That's a lovely story... thanks so much for replying.. yep time out is what I need.. trouble is I have noone to meet up with that isn't with child or pregnant.. i have the same feelings as you had.. envy but happiness for them that they don't have to suffer like us....and then i feel bad for feeling some envy... and beat myself up about it! which I know I shouldn't... 

I think I'd like to look into adoption.. but they said we can't adopt a baby only foster to adopt and i can't bear the risk of a baby being taken away from us and all that stress!! 

xx


----------

